# Safety Recall: M&P SHIELD® EZ® PISTOL



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Smith & Wesson® Issues Important Safety Recall Notice for certain M&P Shield EZ Pistols manufactured between March 1, 2020 and October 31, 2020.

For details, click here: Important Safety Recall Notice: M&P Shield EZ Pistol - ThinkingAfield.org


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------

